# Klasse Tor oder nicht???:)))))



## rise (22 März 2007)

Als ich das gesehen konnt i net mehr.... 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/29777


----------



## Fr33chen (22 März 2007)

Wie geil!!!!!!!!!!!!

Absolut spitze. Nur vermutlich ein Fake, oder?
Denn das war kein einfacher Schuss und den soll eine *****e Frau (also ohne Schuhe) vollbracht haben?

Trotzdem spitze!

mfg


----------



## Muli (26 März 2007)

Zweifel die Echtheit auch ein wenig an, aber wenn es ein Fake ist, dann ist der Hammer gemacht!

Danke dir für das klasse Vid!


----------

